

Cookieless Identification to Prevent Fraud While Protecting Privacy (ha) - mcharkin
http://threatmetrix.com/threatmetrix-announces-cookieless-device-identification-to-prevent-online-fraud-while-protecting-customer-privacy/
Although this technology is useful to fight fraud, it clearly goes into the creepy world. Farewell to even more privacy.
======
cpr
OK, sounds like it might be interesting.

Can someone translate from marketing-speak into technical-speak?

~~~
mcharkin
ThreatMetrix has been working on a way to identify people's browser without
the use of cookies. They have some proprietary solution which probably does a
combination of magical browser hashing and incorporating with their existent
fraud database. Thus they built a service that allows companies to better
track fraudsters without the user of cookies. Me being a bit paranoid, it
creeps me out.

I wish I knew more, but as the technology is proprietary and highly secretive
you get stuff with marketing speak. However if they are doing browser stuff,
they have to do something with JavaScript which could be investigated, but
will probably be well hidden and obfuscated.

